# Georgia / Tennessee (2021) ?



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

#1 Georgia (9-0) / Tennessee (5-4)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 13, 2021)

GO DAWGS!! Baylor looking to knock #8 off!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 13, 2021)

Official VOLS Suck!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> #1 Georgia (9-0) / Tennessee (5-4)
> 
> *GO DAWGS!*


When and where is the dawgs game? This is one I want to see. If the dawgs D handles the 10rC offense like they have everybody else they will be tough to beat in the post season.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 13, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> When and where is the dawgs game? This is one I want to see. If the dawgs D handles the 10rC offense like they have everybody else they will be tough to beat in the post season.


CBS 330.... Gotta listen to Gayry D ?


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 13, 2021)

It’s almost go time!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Let's go Georgia!!!!


----------



## tcward (Nov 13, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## tcward (Nov 13, 2021)

It’s HOB NAIL BOOT time!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Let’s Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on, D! Get ‘em!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Tenn got their Halloween spook costumes on.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Now that’s not good coverage


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

D up on ‘em Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Let’s Go Dawgs! Stop ‘em!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Ringo is lost as usual.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Crap! UT made that look too easy!

7-0 VOLS


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Defense needs to man up!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Well that sucks


----------



## stonecreek (Nov 13, 2021)

Uh oh !


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Great looking opening drive by the VOLS. Now let’s go answer it, Dawgs!


----------



## Resica (Nov 13, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> CBS 330.... Gotta listen to Gayry D ?


Mute it.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Dang we looked lost.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Dingo is a run stop guy not a coverage guy.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2021)

Can’t watch in Nebraska


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 13, 2021)

Need to adjust quick to that offense


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 13, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> Uh oh !


That’s what I was going to say


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Now the offense needs to answer!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Can’t watch in Nebraska


Don't worry Silver Britches will keep you updated!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Alright Dawgs let's go


----------



## Throwback (Nov 13, 2021)

When it JT Daniels gonna start his 2021 Heisman run?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!

All tied at 7

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Coooooooooooooooook!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 13, 2021)

Woooooooooooooooooo


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!
> 
> All tied at 7
> 
> GO DAWGS!


Dang


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Can’t watch in Nebraska


Told ya


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Now let’s go play some Junkyard defense!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 13, 2021)

Needed that!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Now it D time!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Defense needs to settle down and play big man football


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Defense needs to get after Hooker


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

That boy took a shot!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Defense needs to get after Hooker


Maybe we can get some big hits on him this series to give him something to think about the rest of the game.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Maybe we can get some big hits on him this series to give him something to think about the rest of the game.
> 
> GO DAWGS!


That's what we need to do


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Great stop D! Let’s Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

What a stop!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

That Saban duck commercial is so dang stupid!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 13, 2021)

Dawgs D!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Punish those pumpkins


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Offense score some more!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Hope we can get the running game going. We need to run a lot to let our D rest.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Good grief!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

No blocking.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

That didn't look good


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Defense! Eat Big Dawg! Eat!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 13, 2021)

Dang we ain't looking too good.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

No it didn’t. Offense line needs to pick it up.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Nov 13, 2021)

All the starters in jail? I thought just one


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Uh oh


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Nov 13, 2021)

Georgia's defense looks non existent


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

He was down. No fumble.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

He was down


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

No fumble


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Hunker down Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

The defense needs to tighten up!!! That should have been a sack


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Holding on UT.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 13, 2021)

There’s so much holding by 10rc wide receivers on the outside and they haven’t called it yet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2021)

I'm about to puke. 
Come on yoou junkyard DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Bull crap!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

D up Dawgs! Let’s go!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

Bennett will have to play his best game yet!
Tennessee playing hard


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 13, 2021)

We’re gonna have to play dirty in this game obviously with this crew.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

What a joke


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Hunker down Dawgs! Stop ‘em!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

10-7 Vols after the FG


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

This is not looking good. Kinda like someone wants a certain outcome


----------



## slow motion (Nov 13, 2021)

Ok. Time to calm down and play


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

UT playing us tough so far. Hope we make adjustments and stop this nonsense.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 13, 2021)

Hard to compete with the refs too.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Ok Offense let's put 7 on the board!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Ok Offense let's put 7 on the board!!!


Yes, on our side of the scoreboard.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Zeus really ain’t all that.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

We need to pound the ball!!! Run and pass to the tight ends


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Bennett time!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Bennett time!


Dang what!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Dang what!


Thought he would’ve kept and ran then. He should’ve.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Nov 13, 2021)

Georgia 100% looking beatable


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

End of the 1st 10-7 vols


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

That was a pitiful pass attempt


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

We can't keep giving the ball back to UT without points on the board in our favor


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Georgia 100% looking beatable


Right now yes. They need to take the line of scrimmage over.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 13, 2021)

I knew we would eventually get in a shoot out with someone, just hope we can keep up! Come on DAWGS hunker down!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 13, 2021)

I may start drinking. This physically hurts.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

slow motion said:


> I may start drinking. This physically hurts.


I am feeling sick.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

slow motion said:


> I may start drinking. This physically hurts.


You won’t be able to catch up so don’t.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Dawgs gotta get more pressure on the UT QB here.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on UGA settle down and EAT!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

There ya go! Come on Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs gotta get more pressure on the UT QB here.


Make him pay for every yard he gets


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Defense rush finally


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Great defense there. Now let’s go score some Dawg points!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2021)

Good D stand.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Offense needs to get rolling. Come on line.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

Time to score some points on these hillbillies


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Now it's time to score!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 13, 2021)

That's the way. Go D


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

I want some Dawg points on this series. Let’s Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Coooooooooook!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2021)

Good start.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Bennet  needs to keep attacking the edge


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Heck yeah!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Keep busting their chops


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Offense


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Bennett has got to be smarter than that. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

We could see it, he should have.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Bennett makes me sooooooooo nervous when he gets pressured. Dang!

Get us some points here, Dawgs! Let’s Go!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

We need a Chubb or Michel type back so bad!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

I love Bennetts heart!!! He is all Dawg, and he sure is a scrapper!!!!!!

He has got to pay closer attention


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Tied at 10 after Dawgs settle for a FG


----------



## slow motion (Nov 13, 2021)

3 is better than 0


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Dang I wanted 7 there. Dawgs gotta get going on offense.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Man we needed 7 there!!!!! We can't keep letting ut hand around!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> We need a Chubb or Michel type back so bad!


Throw one of them 5 stars in there


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Keep Cook in the game. He’s too fast for the ten defense


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Throw one of them 5 stars in there


Did auburn win today


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Throw one of them 5 stars in there


They’re in. Just not a Chubb or Michel type back that can explode through an opening and take it to the house.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Intercepted! Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Way to go defense! Let’s go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Intercepted! Go Dawgs


When


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Way to go defense! Let’s go Dawgs!


Oh OK


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Now we need 7


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

NEED POINTS


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Zeus is pitiful.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

First down


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Zeus is pitiful.


I don't know what his problem is, scared he is gonna get hurt??


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2021)

Punch it in Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Cook don't quit


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

i want us a TD here. Go Dawgs!


----------



## tcward (Nov 13, 2021)

Vol trash just lying on the field…


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Shades of Kiffen, wonder if the fans will throw stuff at their on players?????


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> I don't know what his problem is, scared he is gonna get hurt??



No. He’s fine. 
It’s just the play call he is getting. 
Cook is gettin lathered up tho.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> I don't know what his problem is, scared he is gonna get hurt??


Just never been all that. I like the heck out of the young man, he’s just not producing good runs. Never really has.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!

17-10 Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!
> 
> 17-10 Dawgs


Wait when??


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2021)

Mailman!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Touch down Bennett!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Bennett will have to play his best game yet!
> Tennessee playing hard


He heard me GO DAWGS!!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Bennet and Cook. A winning combo


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Now let’s go hunker down and kick their butts with a nasty, mean and hungry defensive performance the rest of the game.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Touch down Bennett!!!!!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Nov 13, 2021)

I sure love the mailman in a game like this.


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 13, 2021)

Every time I want Kirby to change QB’s Bennett goes and makes a great play and TOTALY REDEEMS HIMSELF!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2021)

Thank you Stetson


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2021)

This is where the Dawgs need to take control.


----------



## slow motion (Nov 13, 2021)

Thinking the momentum is shifting our way.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Now the Defense needs to hunker down and get the ball back for the Offense


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Great stop defense! Great stop!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Let’s go offense


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2021)

Am I the only one that thinks TN is playing ugly?


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Let's go Offense


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Good gracious. They tackled our receiver on the 3rd down.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2021)

Crap.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Bennet is either gold or dust


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Ok Defense please get us the ball back one more time!!


----------



## tcward (Nov 13, 2021)

Stetson is inconsistent. Does great one drive, looks like a 3rd grader on the next.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Ringo is lost.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Whew


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Oh no! We don’t need any more injuries. Please be okay.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Dang


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Every time I want Kirby to change QB’s Bennett goes and makes a great play and TOTALY REDEEMS HIMSELF!


Works that way for me as well!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Need our defense to pick each other up.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Good stop D.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

That was an awesome play by Dean to tip the ball away.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

Goodness another injury??


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 13, 2021)

Here we go. Our guys hitting the dirt playing on that cow pasture of a field.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

They should’ve call interference on UT there.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

I wish they would let McConkey get the returns he is fast!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Let’s go offense


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 13, 2021)

Lotta football to be played!
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Alright Dawgs let's score some points


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

We need to score on this drive!!


----------



## tcward (Nov 13, 2021)

Dawgs always have a bunch of injuries in this dump Knee land stadium.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Keep giving the bal to cook


----------



## slow motion (Nov 13, 2021)

Cook is looking good.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

Cook has surpassed Zeus by a lot


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

That was a catch.....guess not


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

come on Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

No catch


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Let’s Go Dawgs! Get us some points!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Stinks


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

Go AD


----------



## slow motion (Nov 13, 2021)

tcward said:


> Dawgs always have a bunch of injuries in this dump Knee land stadium.


I think the first thing they teach the Tennessee player is the location of all the chuck holes on the field.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Here we go


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Yikes!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Nov 13, 2021)

Bennett is a terrible Qb.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on DAWGS


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 13, 2021)

Wow!! They’ll call it on us but not 10rc. Tell me these ref’s aren’t biased!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

What a play!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2021)

Mailman!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

That’s a catch Mr. Zebra.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

AD Mitchell next George Pickens


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Bennett is a terrible Qb.



Say what?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Hurry and score Dawgs! I gotta go pee!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

Score Dawgs Score


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

24-10 Good guys! Thank you! BRB.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Nov 13, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Say what?


His receivers are saving his butt today. Bad pass on an easy six. High throws, low throws


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

That was text book


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2021)

Mailman!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

The Mail is being delivered!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2021)

Dawgs rolling now.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Tenneseewho


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Bennnnnnnettttt!!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 13, 2021)

Glad I didn't start drinking.


----------



## tcward (Nov 13, 2021)

Question. Does the T in the middle of the field stand for the trash they are gonna throw later?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

I’ll take a pick 6 here, thank you!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on baby! Let’s take this into the half!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Mailman delivered that TD pass like a newborn wrapped in a blanket being given to it’s mother. What a sweet throw by Bennet.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

24-10 us at the half

Keep it going Dawgs! Please keep it going!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2021)

I'm taking a tylenol. Lawd have mercy.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2021)

Dawgs got the Big Mo working now. 2nd half is going to be good.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm taking a tylenol. Lawd have mercy.


I was ‘bout ready to ride through the hood and buy some crack after 5 minutes of that first quarter. My nerves were shot.


----------



## Resica (Nov 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I was ‘bout ready to ride through the hood and buy some crack after 5 minutes of that first quarter. My nerves were shot.


A little adversity is good.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I was ‘bout ready to ride through the hood and buy some crack after 5 minutes of that first quarter. My nerves were shot.



Chill Britches. This was always about the Dawgs solving the UT puzzle. Puzzle solved, time to run up the score.


----------



## Raylander (Nov 13, 2021)

QUOTE="Silver Britches, post: 13115325, member: 35528"]I was ‘bout ready to ride through the hood and buy some crack after 5 minutes of that first quarter. My nerves were shot.[/QUOTE]

I used to watch a lot of the TV show ‘COPS’. I don’t think crack calms you down..


----------



## antharper (Nov 13, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Did auburn win today


Now that’s funny ?


----------



## tcward (Nov 13, 2021)

Hang on…fun in store.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2021)

tcward said:


> Hang on…fun in store.View attachment 1116517



???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2021)

Hercshel Walker was even nervous. He usually doesn't post much on FB, but he posted today about the TN game more so than most games. Usually it's a Can I get a GO DAWGS. Today it's asking the defense to win.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 13, 2021)

Roughest start for UGA this season letting UT score 1st & take the lead twice.  Glad the Dawgs made some adjustments & quit relying on their old ways Kirby prefers focusing more on a run game, but nice having them re-discover they can have a passing game, taking the lead back & extending it while their defense has a shutout in 2nd Qtr to allow no UT scoring.

Will be interesting to see which team can make the best adjustments at halftime to win the game.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Now the Dawgs need to come out and score 7 more to start the half!!!!


----------



## antharper (Nov 13, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Georgia 100% looking beatable


They aren’t playing New Mexico State high school !


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Nov 13, 2021)

antharper said:


> They aren’t playing New Mexico State high school !


Nah, they play Charleston southern high school next week.


----------



## tcward (Nov 13, 2021)

And one more..


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on DAWGS! Let’s put 7 more on the board and shut the crowd up!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2021)

tcward said:


> Hang on…fun in store.View attachment 1116517


Georgia fans be like.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Bennett is a terrible Qb.





elfiii said:


> Say what?



I know
He’s awful 

Probably player of the game at this point. Terrible


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Let's go Offense


----------



## elfiii (Nov 13, 2021)

Crap.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

Stetson should have thrown it away


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Hunker it down Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Nov 13, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> I know
> He’s awful
> 
> Probably player of the game at this point. Terrible


his wide receivers are saving his butt. Touchdown before half he had 2 terrible passes his wide receivers had to go digging for, then missed his wide open tight end who was 3 seconds from saving his butt.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

Stop them


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 13, 2021)

Did I just see the cast of "Hee Haw' in the crowd?


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Defense!!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 13, 2021)

Good Dawg D causing the fumble, but hate seeing UT get the ball back.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

That was not PI. That is a terrible call! My God!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2021)

Can the vawls hold any more?!?!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

Tennessee paying the refs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Bull crap call. That was great D! Idiots!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 13, 2021)

Can we get a holding call?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

D up Dawgs! Stop ‘em!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 13, 2021)

Letting 'em into the red zone is time for defense to stop the Vols & get the ball back.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Another great stop by this Dawgs’ defense! GATA DAWGS!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Nov 13, 2021)

Dawgs defense looking good


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Whoop!!!!

Now let's score 7


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 13, 2021)

Should have took the points there. Looks like this one is over. Hooker throwing high on numerous plays.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 13, 2021)

Huge stop!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 13, 2021)

Let’s put 7 more on the board here!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

AccUbonD said:


> Should have took the points there. Looks like this one is over. Hooker throwing high on numerous plays.


I think you really have nothing to lose there. I like his decision to go for it. Y’all playing us tough, bud.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 13, 2021)

Back to back running plays for 2 1st-downs looking good.





> 1st & 10 at UGA 35
> (8:22 - 3rd) Kenny McIntosh run for 15 yds to the 50 yard line for a 1ST down
> 
> 2nd & 2 at UGA 25
> (8:50 - 3rd) James Cook run for 10 yds to the Geo 35 for a 1ST down


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Running game is starting to pick up. Happy to see that. Let’s Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Took a time out for a quick shower and fixing a plate of spaghetti. Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Mailman smiling and having a great time out there. Go get ‘em Mailman!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Dang it!


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 13, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 13, 2021)

Make that 3 consecutive good running plays.





> 1st & 10 at 50
> (8:04 - 3rd) Stetson Bennett run for 10 yds to the Tenn 40 for a 1ST down


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Horse collared Bennett!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Horse collared Bennett!


Thank goodness!


----------



## Resica (Nov 13, 2021)

Watching the game here in North Central Pa!! Had a little snow this morn.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Bennett shot that pass in there with some mustard on it! Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

How can you assume intentional grounding when quarterback is being horse collared


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Resica said:


> Watching the game here in North Central Pa!! Had a little snow this morn.View attachment 1116523


Man that looks sweet, bud! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Let's go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Dawgs chewing on ‘em now. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Carp!


----------



## Resica (Nov 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Man that looks sweet, bud! Go Dawgs!


Thanks sir.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

27-10 Dawgs after the FG


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

AD Mitchell was wide open


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 13, 2021)

Nice having UGA get 1st score of 2nd Half.

Time for Dawg D to keep turning up the heat on Vols QB Hooker.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Nov 13, 2021)

Again, not hitting wide open receivers.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

I really like Bennet but he can’t sometimes see the whole field. My old high school coach called it a case of cold….


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Dawgs gotta play tough on defense rest of the way. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Defense stop them again!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

trad bow said:


> I really like Bennet but he can’t sometimes see the whole field. My old high school coach called it a case of cold….


That’s the drawback of his size. Hard to see over those massive linemen. He’s a warrior though!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Hunker down you guys! Hunker down!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Defense has got to stay on full alert. These guys are not going to lay down on any play.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Let's go Georgia


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Defense


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Whoop


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 13, 2021)

Nice tackle-for-loss.  Hooker feeling the heat.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Crap


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Nice defense


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Sack


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Good defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Stope ‘em Dawgs! Let’s go!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Hunker down boys, Hunker down


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Woooo hooooo! Good stop defense!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Eat Big Dawg! Eat!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

BOOM!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Good defense guys!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Beeeennnnniiiiiitttttt


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Bennet is smoking them on that play


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Offense score some points!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

End of the 3rd 27-10 Good guys


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

That’s stupid commercial again.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Dawgs score 7 on this drive!!!!


----------



## tcward (Nov 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Bennett shot that pass in there with some mustard on it! Go Dawgs!


Pun intended?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Come on Dawgs score 7 on this drive!!!!


Yes, sir!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 13, 2021)

Nice 3rd Qtr shutout on Vols scoring with UGA defense continuing to make it happen.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

tcward said:


> Pun intended?


Took y’all long enough.


----------



## tcward (Nov 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Took y’all long enough.


???


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> That’s stupid commercial again.


You think Kirby gonna get his share of that commercial


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Took y’all long enough.


I caught it, but Hulu is so behind the game I didn't reply!


----------



## Coenen (Nov 13, 2021)

Just tuning in here, for the last couple possessions. UT looks to have some athletes, but not enough of them.

Dawgs got a meat eating defense. Love watching #17 play the game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Dangerous throw there. Yikes!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 13, 2021)

UGA passing busting some moves.





> 1st & 10 at TENN 33
> (13:32 - 4th) Stetson Bennett pass complete to Jermaine Burton for 21 yds to the Tenn 12 for a 1ST down
> 
> 2nd & 3 at TENN 41
> (13:58 - 4th) Stetson Bennett pass complete to Darnell Washington for 8 yds to the Tenn 33 for a 1ST down


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Woooooo hoooooo! Dawgs driving like a boss!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Dang Washington is big!!!


----------



## tcward (Nov 13, 2021)

Nail in the coffin coming’!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Giving Tennessee a little attitude adjustment


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Can’t believe the stands are still full


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!

34-10 Silver Britches


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

TD


----------



## Coenen (Nov 13, 2021)

That'll officially ice it.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 13, 2021)

They won’t be full much longer!!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

TD Cooooook


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

Watch out for mustard bottles and golf balls


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2021)

Old time Ga football. Go DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> They won’t be full much longer!!


Depends how much Mustard and golf balls they smuggled into the game!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 13, 2021)

Cook's 3rd TD showing big running & passing scoring threat talent.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2021)

I hope UGA breaks every single one of those Voltards.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

tcward said:


> ???



?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

D up Dawgs! Let’s go!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

D up! Stop ‘em Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 13, 2021)

I love that GA squanders the false hope in TN fans where they actually think they’re good again.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Keep them from scoring Dawgs. Stop ‘em!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Sacked!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2021)

Dirty Vols. Classy UGA


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Defense! Defense!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2021)

it’s like playing in a trailer park dirt lot.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 13, 2021)

Time for another Dawg D stop in the red zone.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2021)

Just told the wife, that the vawls tempo game goes so fast that everybody on the files gets confused including them.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Isn’t it fitting that Tennessee has a hooker on the team


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> it’s like playing in a trailer park dirt lot.


Slayers in da house!!!!!!!

Kill anything???


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Isn’t it fitting that Tennessee has a hooker on the team


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2021)

I don’t care about the spread. Just win!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Dang Hulu just lost the channel


----------



## slow motion (Nov 13, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Isn’t it fitting that Tennessee has a hooker on the team


What makes you think there's only one?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2021)

Trailer trash stadium still doing what it does best. Injuring people.


----------



## slow motion (Nov 13, 2021)

Or is that just the alumni?


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Missed the whole thing, thanks Hulu


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

This game needs to hurry up and end before we get to many injuries


----------



## Resica (Nov 13, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dirty Vols. Classy UGA


?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Sacked and Dawgs ball!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2021)

Imma tell ya somethin....that stadium needs to be razed to the ground, burned and then the ashes put in the river while a Wiccan Priestess chants spells casting evil spirits into the depths. That place is cursed!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 13, 2021)

Great UGA defense for SAC & fumble recovery!


----------



## hopper (Nov 13, 2021)

Fumble


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Carp Smith is going into the tunnel.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2021)

Let it burn! To the dang ground!!!! God I hate this place!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Whoop


----------



## greendawg (Nov 13, 2021)

Should be Dawgs ball at the fumble.


----------



## tcward (Nov 13, 2021)

Fumble


----------



## tcward (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Dawgs let’s run this score up!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Whoop


There it is!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 13, 2021)

Daniels and Tessator hate UGA and try to get every call reversed that would help them.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2021)

Dawgs get to eating


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Slow cook ‘em now Dawgs! Slow cook ‘em!


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 13, 2021)

Keep your foot on the gas Dawgs!!! Don’t let up!!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 13, 2021)

I want to see Daijun Edwards carry some people.  He's the hardest running UGA back.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Zeuuuuuuuuuuuuuus!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

I’m just gonna sit back and watch the rest of the game and enjoy it silently


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 13, 2021)

Zamir White pounding & punishing Vol D.





> 2nd & 3 at UGA 48
> (9:05 - 4th) Zamir White run for 9 yds to the Tenn 43 for a 1ST down
> 
> 1st & 10 at UGA 41
> ...


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Bowers


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Boooooowweeeeeeeers!


----------



## Coenen (Nov 13, 2021)

Bowers! Rumblin! Bumblin! Stumblin!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 13, 2021)

Broderick Jones just demolished his guy on that block to free McIntosh.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS!

41-10 Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

There goes the dagger into the heart with an extra twist for meanness!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 13, 2021)

Them Dawgs ain’t having none of it!


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

TD GO Dawgs


----------



## hopper (Nov 13, 2021)

TD. DAWGS 10 & 0 BABY


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Touch Down


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

And Tennessee thought they had a chance


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2021)

Brock Bowers is a man


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2021)

I hope every Vol heading to the locker room tears an ACL.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Touch Down


Thought we done scored again.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 13, 2021)

Well Vol hunting went really well! Should have closed the season before it opened.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 13, 2021)

McIntosh busting some moves after Bowers big run.





> 1st & Goal at TENN 5
> (7:03 - 4th) Kenny McIntosh run for 5 yds for a TD (Jack Podlesny KICK)
> 
> 1st & 10 at TENN 19
> (7:30 - 4th) Kenny McIntosh run for 14 yds to the Tenn 5 for a 1ST down





> 1st & 10 at TENN 43
> (8:25 - 4th) Brock Bowers run for 24 yds to the Tenn 19 for a 1ST down


----------



## greendawg (Nov 13, 2021)

Do not let the Vols score here guys.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2021)

Glory, Glory to Georgia playing clean ball.


----------



## henrydaviss (Nov 13, 2021)

Where’s all the people now saying Tennessee was going to upset Georgia


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Hold em Dawgs, don't let em score


----------



## greendawg (Nov 13, 2021)

I would like to see Kendrick on the bench to not get hurt.


----------



## henrydaviss (Nov 13, 2021)

Week in and week out Everyone wants to talk up the Georgia has not faced an offense like this and Georgia dominates.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

D up Dawgs! Stop ‘em!


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 13, 2021)

D up Dawgs. Let’s go..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2021)

henrydaviss said:


> Where’s all the people now saying Tennessee was going to upset Georgia


I'm still nervous.


----------



## hopper (Nov 13, 2021)

Heck of a play TN


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## greendawg (Nov 13, 2021)

The long ball has hurt the Dawgs at times this year.


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 13, 2021)

Good Grief


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2021)

What’d I say?!?!?!?!? 
The place is cursed!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 13, 2021)

Cursed field got another victim.


----------



## stonecreek (Nov 13, 2021)

trad bow said:


> And Tennessee thought they had a chance


After the first quarter I thought they had a sluggers chance. But… at this point the only thing that can stop Georgia is Georgia.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 13, 2021)

Dawgs need a turnover here.  Get the ball, run it down their throat, then score with no time left.


----------



## hopper (Nov 13, 2021)

We loose any more players they gonna have to suite up Uga


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Good gracious! Dawgs don’t need any more injuries.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

I would like not to see anymore points scored


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 13, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> What’d I say?!?!?!?!?
> The place is cursed!!!!


They cursed us with the pregame food and refs. TN SUX.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Eat Big Dawg! Eat!


----------



## Raylander (Nov 13, 2021)

That stadium should probably be condemned.  Last time I was there was a 7:30 kick. It was the loudest place I’ve ever been in my life and I could feel the poured concrete bleachers shifting at the expansion joints 

I was D-R-U-N-K so I didn’t bother me. But looking back, I’d say it’s unsafe lol


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 13, 2021)

Make a stand right here… let’s go


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 13, 2021)

Not liking this late game 4th Qtr Vols scoring threat.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2021)

I hope they all catch Covid!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Dawgs put the puppies in now.


----------



## treemanjohn (Nov 13, 2021)

10rc has a potential offense....


----------



## greendawg (Nov 13, 2021)

So many players have blown out knees at that cow pasture of a football field.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Stop ‘em Dawgs! Let’s go!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Holding UT.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2021)

Wish his back would have been broken. Pieces of garbage!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 13, 2021)

Now that's what you call a hold.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 13, 2021)

Congrats to the dogs, good game


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 13, 2021)

Let’s take over on downs and bring in the second offense and score.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 13, 2021)

Ouch! UT TD, Vols ain't dead yet.


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 13, 2021)

Well that ain’t what we wanted…


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Dang! 

41-17 Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Nov 13, 2021)

Why did they not take the penalty?  The ball would have been 3rd down and 15 from the 25 at least.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

That suches


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Ringo again.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

UT celebrating like they just won the SEC!


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Smokey was running like he lost his nuggets


----------



## Coenen (Nov 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> UT celebrating like they just won the SEC!


Literally dozens of fans left to enjoy it. #4 looks like a good player.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

What the heck kind of kick was that?


----------



## antharper (Nov 13, 2021)

Go Dawgs ! Where did the haters go ? Them Auburn and Alabamer fans


----------



## greendawg (Nov 13, 2021)

Edwards in, prove me right buddy.


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 13, 2021)

Alright let’s go. Put another TD on the board. Make a statement right here and break those voltards


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 13, 2021)

Dawg D learning some late game tough lessons.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> What the heck kind of kick was that?


Heupel??


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

AccUbonD said:


> Congrats to the dogs, good game


Y’all gonna be a handful in a year or two, I’m afraid. Y’all played tough.


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 13, 2021)

Pick 6 would be good right here!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 13, 2021)

Vols moving the ball again, hungry to score more, hoping to tie 4th Qtr scoring after winning 1st Qtr scoring. 

OMG, another UGA injury.


----------



## stonecreek (Nov 13, 2021)

Geez why is 95 still in the game?


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Can’t afford to lose the big guy. Dang!


----------



## slow motion (Nov 13, 2021)

Man. That field is gonna wipe out the whole team.


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 13, 2021)

let’s end this. Don’t want to see anymore Dawgs go down.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2021)

Playing meth heads in Knoxville.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Nov 13, 2021)

When Kirby told his boys to lie down to stop the hurry up, number 95 took it to heart. He takes a nap every other play


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Dang! Chambliss been getting in there. Let him play more!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 13, 2021)

Good UGA win, undefeated 10-0 record.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2021)

@BuckNasty83 

Time to change that avatar.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 13, 2021)

Good game. The dawgs looked good against a pretty good offense


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 13, 2021)

Good job Dawgs. Way to end it with a sack…. By the way tell the folks controlling the music that they can quit playing rocky top now. The games over and you  Voltaire’s can go kick rocks….


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Final score
Dawgs 41
UT 17


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> his wide receivers are saving his butt. Touchdown before half he had 2 terrible passes his wide receivers had to go digging for, then missed his wide open tight end who was 3 seconds from saving his butt.



And yet here we are again. He wins


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

Smokey was saying “Loooooooooooooose! Looooooooooooose!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Nov 13, 2021)

Uh oh, Bennett admits arm is still sore on national TV.


----------



## Resica (Nov 13, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> I hope they all catch Covid!


Come on.


----------



## slow motion (Nov 13, 2021)

Good win and Tennessee fought to the very end. Good game Vols.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 13, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Nov 13, 2021)

Good game vols.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 13, 2021)

So the point limit on a good offense on our D is 17.  On the road and in a hostile environment with a terrible field! Think about that!  Go Dawgs!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Nov 13, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> And yet here we are again. He wins


Thought it was a team sport big guy


----------



## tcward (Nov 13, 2021)

Last one…


----------



## Resica (Nov 13, 2021)

formula1 said:


> So the point limit on a good offense on our D is 17.  On the road and in a hostile environment with a terrible field! Think about that!  Go Dawgs!


Where did you hear the field is terrible?


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 13, 2021)

formula1 said:


> So the point limit on a good offense on our D is 17.  On the road and in a hostile environment with a terrible field! Think about that!  Go Dawgs!


Don’t get to giddy. The dawgs will face MUCH better offenses in the seccg and playoff. The dawgs D did great today though.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2021)

Resica said:


> Where did you hear the field is terrible?


Where would you like me to start and what article would you like me to post.


How about you just "google" terrible field conditions at Neyland stadium.


Hmmm.... You even been to that stadium? I have.

It's nickname is "Kneeland" for a reason.


----------



## Resica (Nov 13, 2021)

I didn't 


Browning Slayer said:


> Where would you like me to start and what article would you like me to post.
> 
> 
> How about you just "google" terrible field conditions at Neyland stadium.
> ...


I didn't ask you covid. You're shameful.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2021)

Resica said:


> Come on.




Like I've said before. I hope every one of them blow an ACL.

Or maybe throw some golf balls at the head coach. or trash the field. Oh wait. That was the Voltards in the stands.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2021)

Resica said:


> I didn't ask you covid. You're shameful.




I could have said I hope they all catch an STD.


----------



## Resica (Nov 13, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Like I've said before. I hope every one of them blow an ACL.
> 
> Or maybe throw some golf balls at the head coach. or trash the field. Oh wait. That was the Voltards in the stands.


You, of all people should know better.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2021)

Resica said:


> I didn't
> I didn't ask you covid. You're shameful.




Let me make it clear...


I hope that septic tank BURN'S TO THE GROUND!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2021)

Resica said:


> You, of all people should know better.


Hence... I don't care.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Dang! Chambliss been getting in there. Let him play more!



I really thought that with Anderson out, we might finally see Sherman get in and get after the quearterback, but so far he is a 5 star that has not panned out.  Good to see Robert Beal getting some time and playing good ball.  He was just about to transfer out, even before Brenton Cox did.  The Dawgs had their #2 sack leader out, Jalen Carter was out early after the virus hit him and Jordan Davis was banged up and the Dawgs still dominated up front.  Stackhouse, Walthour, Carter and others will be hard to handle next year as well.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 13, 2021)

Resica said:


> Where did you hear the field is terrible?


From Slayer of course! He knows everything about UT.


----------



## Resica (Nov 13, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hence... I don't care.


 You're better than that Browning.


----------



## lampern (Nov 13, 2021)

formula1 said:


> From Slayer of course! He knows everything about UT.



Number one UT fan on this site


----------



## greendawg (Nov 13, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Let me make it clear...
> 
> 
> I hope that septic tank BURN'S TO THE GROUND!




You would think they would fix the dang field so that their own players don't get hurt, but no let's end careers.  Justin Scott-Wesley was never the same and neither was Keith Marshall after blowing their knees out in that cow pasture.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 13, 2021)

greendawg said:


> You would think they would fix the dang field so that their own players don't get hurt, but no let's end careers.  Justin Scott-Wesley was never the same and neither was Keith Marshall after blowing their knees out in that cow pasture.


Don’t forget Chubb.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2021)

greendawg said:


> You would think they would fix the dang field so that their own players don't get hurt, but no let's end careers.  Justin Scott-Wesley was never the same and neither was Keith Marshall after blowing their knees out in that cow pasture.


Bucknasty laughed when Chubb blew out his knee in that dump.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2021)

Resica said:


> You're better than that Browning.


Nope.


I hate that whole dang state! And EVERYTHING IN KNOXVILLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If a Meth Lab blew up and took down the whole city, I would lift a beer!


----------



## greendawg (Nov 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Don’t forget Chubb.




I remembered him but his was more of a situation where he planted  hard and a Vol player hit him out of bounds.


----------



## greendawg (Nov 13, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bucknasty laughed when Chubb blew out his knee in that dump.



That's just wrong then.  There's only one player I wished injury on and that was Nick Fairley from repeatedly trying to hurt Murray and others by slamming then in the ground after the whistle and then going after Aaron Murray's knees.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2021)

I hope they burn Knoxville to the ground tonight!!!!!!


----------



## James12 (Nov 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Don’t forget Chubb.



Think his was due to a hit, can’t watch it again to confirm though ?.  Could be wrong.


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 13, 2021)

Resica said:


> Where did you hear the field is terrible?



It is the worst field in the SEC by far. 
See Slayers  post below.



Browning Slayer said:


> Where would you like me to start and what article would you like me to post.
> 
> 
> How about you just "google" terrible field conditions at Neyland stadium.
> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 13, 2021)

Resica said:


> You're better than that Browning.


Not a chance!



> *Help me hate Georgia more.*
> 
> 
> The stinch of the state flows into Tennessee with the southernly wind.





> If I have to help you hate UGA more ... well ... there's nothing anyone can do for you.
> They are UGA.
> There. I did my best.





> There's nothing more I need to do to hate them, it's a passion I can't describe. I've said, but I'd pull for anyone playing them, anybody. I'd rather wake up every morning with my wife setting my butt on fire, than to lose to them. I'd rather my in laws move in tomorrow, than to lose to them. I'd rather have to eat nothing but guacamole every day, and I hate it, than lose to them. I'd rather the dollar go to zero value and us have to trade with my fishing gear, than to lose to them. I'd rather be trapped in a room full of monkeys with explosive diarrhea, than to lose to them.





I can post a million of these! 


I HATE VOLS more than Satan himself! Beating them is the highlight of my year! There's nothing more I could ask for in life except beating these Voltards! Period! Unlike most Dawg fans that want a Natty. I want one thing every dang year! Period! Beat the VOLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HOPE THIS HELPS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2021)

10-0.


Sorry HATERS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 14, 2021)

TD Dawgs!

Just felt the urge to type that again for some reason.


----------



## stonecreek (Nov 14, 2021)

That was the last competitive game we should see till Atlanta. This will give the staff some time to heal up those that are dinged up. Keep your fingers crossed that no one gets hurt in practice or anything stupid happens off the field.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 14, 2021)

Time to move on from yesterday’s win and begin work on AL. Hoping much of our D line and backers see no or very limited action next Sat. They are banged up and have earned the time off, too.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 14, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> @BuckNasty83
> 
> Time to change that avatar.


I'm here


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 14, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> TD Dawgs!
> 
> Just felt the urge to type that again for some reason.


It never gets old. 
TD DAWGS!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 14, 2021)

Good game Dawgs. I wish it had went the other way and that have been yalls choke game, but I don't think many expected anything else. Hooker seemed off all night after he threw that pick and made a lot of bad decisions on the sacks he took. Got to get rid of the ball and give your team a better chance instead of playing from behind the chains. I wished we had some of our starters, as there is a huge dropoff in talent between our 1s and 2s. If nothing else but to make it a little closer ?


Aside from y'all having a great defense, this was not our best game. Josh Heupel was a little more aggressive than he needed and I think it put more stress on the offense each series. Should have took the points on most of those opportunities, but I dunno if it changes much of anything, but it would have allowed us to play a little looser and there was still plenty of time left and 2 fg opportunities was a lot at that time. 

Defense needs to tighten up.  Line play is fine,  but everything beyond that is a joke. Rodney Garner was a great addition to this staff. 

No excuses here,  clearly a better team.  We don't have the horses,  just a bunch of empty stalls. And with the NCAA likely to be hanging over our heads ,  I don't see recruiting picking up. You can bet every coach is using that against us. Look for us to use the transfer portal often. Could be years before they make a ruling.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 15, 2021)

All I know is that the refs let Tennessee hold worst than a momma holdin' their sick child!

Hooker had an off game, because he was being hunted by a pack of rabid DAWGS.

Only think I didn't like about the game and nearly every game up there is the injured.  That stadium seems to be injury field.


----------



## GTMODawg (Nov 15, 2021)

MudDucker said:


> All I know is that the refs let Tennessee hold worst than a momma holdin' their sick child!
> 
> Hooker had an off game, because he was being hunted by a pack of rabid DAWGS.
> 
> Only think I didn't like about the game and nearly every game up there is the injured.  That stadium seems to be injury field.



It ain't called bust a knee land for nothing....its a cow pasture without the added addition of cows tamping the turf down.  The facility is a dive....worse than Fulton County Stadium at the end of its tenure.  Add to this all of the corpses buried under the turf that have been used in the schools forensic science school  and its a perfect storm of bad juju for opposing teams....


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 15, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bucknasty laughed when Chubb blew out his knee in that dump.


I did? Must have been sarcasm or a bad joke.  Not my style


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 15, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> It is the worst field in the SEC by far.
> See Slayers  post below.


Field was completely redone under Butch Jones tenure.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 15, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> It ain't called bust a knee land for nothing....its a cow pasture without the added addition of cows tamping the turf down.  The facility is a dive....worse than Fulton County Stadium at the end of its tenure.  Add to this all of the corpses buried under the turf that have been used in the schools forensic science school  and its a perfect storm of bad juju for opposing teams....


Also don't forget the curse of Rohan Davey ?


Renovations starting as soon as season ends.

https://247sports.com/college/tenne...ason-Athletic-Director-Danny-White-166345459/


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2021)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I did? Must have been sarcasm or a bad joke.  Not my style




Just after a quick search of 5 minutes..



Browning Slayer said:


> That's a load of bull! Bucknasty was on here saying he hoped Nick Chubb would blow out another knee.





BuckNasty83 said:


> Your taking things out of context dude.  I was speaking hypothetical due to our massive injuries in 16



You back peddled... again. If there was an olympic event in back peddling you would win gold every 4 years.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> @BuckNasty83
> 
> Time to change that avatar.





BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm here


I'll take it easy on ya..







Unless you want to go with this old one.. 







Just go with this one man!! Or pick any "PRO" UGA avatar. I'm having fun at your expense.. I've run off every Vol except you.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 15, 2021)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Field was completely redone under Butch Jones tenure.



Let me simplify my statement into a broader spectrum:


Neyland

Stadium

Is

A

Dump.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 15, 2021)

I thought the Two best words was Dawgs Win!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Let me simplify my statement into a broader spectrum:
> 
> 
> Neyland
> ...


 

And he knows it!

http://www.sportsradiownml.com/2015...correct-issues-with-field-at-neyland-stadium/

http://www.cbssports.com/college-fo...ls-for-neyland-stadiums-bad-field-conditions/

http://www.tennessean.com/story/spo...vols-dealing-neyland-stadium-issues/75451112/


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 15, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just after a quick search of 5 minutes..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I'm not one to wish injury or mock it. In your quote, I stated you took things out of context,  so some information is missing. 

Avatar updated. Remainder of season,  right?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 16, 2021)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Field was completely redone under Butch Jones tenure.



That explains it ... built on bricks ... little broken ones at that.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 16, 2021)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Nah, I'm not one to wish injury or mock it. In your quote, I stated you took things out of context,  so some information is missing.
> 
> Avatar updated. Remainder of season,  right?


Forever


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 16, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> Forever


Not happening ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 16, 2021)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Not happening ?


Just a week!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 16, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just a week!


10-4


----------



## elfiii (Nov 16, 2021)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Good game Dawgs. I wish it had went the other way and that have been yalls choke game, but I don't think many expected anything else. Hooker seemed off all night after he threw that pick and made a lot of bad decisions on the sacks he took. Got to get rid of the ball and give your team a better chance instead of playing from behind the chains. I wished we had some of our starters, as there is a huge dropoff in talent between our 1s and 2s. If nothing else but to make it a little closer ?
> 
> 
> Aside from y'all having a great defense, this was not our best game. Josh Heupel was a little more aggressive than he needed and I think it put more stress on the offense each series. Should have took the points on most of those opportunities, but I dunno if it changes much of anything, but it would have allowed us to play a little looser and there was still plenty of time left and 2 fg opportunities was a lot at that time.
> ...



If y'all can take that first quarter and string 3 more with it y'all are a threat. That high speed offense is a "trick" offense for sure but get some 4 & 5 stars executing it and a bunch of teams will be singing the Knoxville blues next year.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 22, 2021)

elfiii said:


> If y'all can take that first quarter and string 3 more with it y'all are a threat. That high speed offense is a "trick" offense for sure but get some 4 & 5 stars executing it and a bunch of teams will be singing the Knoxville blues next year.


Yeah,  it's nothing flashy or complex,  it's just fast with a lot of different plays from the same set that catches defense off guard.  It's actually limited with Hooker right now. Milton offered more,  but lacks accuracy. 

I agree, we're definitely missing a few pieces. Defense is my main concern at this point though,  going to take some time to recover and build up some quality depth.  This offense was ranked 120th last season.  This year we're ranked 11th.  Talk about a major difference.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 20, 2022)

They replaying it on the sec channel. Let’s see if Tennessee wins this time


----------



## walukabuck (Aug 20, 2022)

Nah golf is on.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 20, 2022)

Throwback said:


> They replaying it on the sec channel. Let’s see if Tennessee wins this time


----------

